# Hong Kong - Yuen Long Night



## hkdigit (Jul 28, 2006)

Photo blog Ref: http://hkdigit.blogspot.com/2006/07/yuen-long-night.html


----------



## Mohain (Jul 28, 2006)

Very cool


----------



## Chiller (Jul 28, 2006)

Great shot.  Nicely done.


----------



## hkdigit (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks Mohain and Chiller.


----------

